# Dometic Fridge Won't Cool



## shooter57 (Sep 23, 2011)

My fridge stopped working altogether, I found and fixed a bad Thermofuse and that resolved the lack of power but it still won't cool in either AC or LP Gas mode.

The Dometic troubleshooting guide identifies several possible causes, I'm looking at things other than what I'll call installation type issues. The Thermistor tests fine, I'm not sure about the Cooling Unit. I looked at the flue since the manual says it needs to be cleaned yearly and it hasn't been cleaned since I bought it 3 years ago. I noticed granular yellow contamination underneath the flue (see photos)





So, I pulled the fridge so I could clean the flue and discovered I don't have a flue baffle! Went ahead and ordered one, though it feels like it's probably not the cause of the failure.

Anyone know what is causing the yellow deposit? Could this be causing my failure?

Any other things I can check? I'm pretty capable but haven't found any more detail other than what's in the Servicing Tips book.


----------



## Tourdfox (Oct 4, 2012)

Great knowledge on this site. And good advise Robert on the 8 Cube fridge. I hope to never see this on our unit but will have to put it in my memory bank.


----------

